# Wisconsin Rider



## Guest (Aug 2, 2008)

O and I'm 24 I enjoy music, drinking, video games, drinking & driving, reading, wakeskating, comedy, Opie & Anthony, and snowboarding.

As I last wrote that is sounds like a bad E harmony profile.


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.


Whats going on?


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2008)

well this post was a little delayed.

Just enjoying the forums


----------



## Suburban Blend (Feb 23, 2008)

Rhett056 said:


> or just talk shit about my mom.
> 
> -Rhett


Glad to know that Breast cancer doesn't run in your family...

Seriously, No Coast riders unite!


----------



## rgrwilco (Oct 15, 2007)

Suburban Blend said:


> Glad to know that Breast cancer doesn't run in your family...
> 
> Seriously, No Coast riders unite!


new york is east coast! if your state has a beach, its on a coast.

ill be in MN this winter. any good riding out there?


----------



## Suburban Blend (Feb 23, 2008)

rgrwilco said:


> new york is east coast! if your state has a beach, its on a coast.
> 
> ill be in MN this winter. any good riding out there?


I'm closer to the beaches of Lake Erie.

It's almost Mid West


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2008)

haha welcome! I my self moved from wisco to colorado ... i couldn't take the garbage dumps anymore!


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2008)

haha welcome, bud.


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2008)

rgrwilco said:


> new york is east coast! if your state has a beach, its on a coast.
> 
> ill be in MN this winter. any good riding out there?


I have never rode in MN. I have only been here for 2 months and hopefully leaving sooner than later.


----------

